# Identify This Reverse Light?



## Dei3Nascar8 (Mar 24, 2015)

I bought a 2013 Chevy Cruze ECO and am pulling my hair out trying to get a reverse light to work. I replaced the factory bulb in the housing but it appears the previous owner upgraded the lighting and the factory housing does not work... Does anyone recognize this light? There is no marking on the bulb and the wire appears to have the standard writing but nothing identifying. I've tried the search function but typing in the color of the wires and orange silicone does not yield results...

If anyone can help me with what it is or what is compatible I would appreciate it greatly. I have never upgraded lights on a car so when I bought the factory light I was was surprised to see this in the housing. Ive Googled words and phrases for the past hour and can't find anything like it... I need to buy 2 so if anyone has any ideas of where to get them as well that would be fantastic if you could post a link.









Thanks in advance,

Matt


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

woah. looks like an HID. i can't even imagine how that would work back there. can you take some pictures of the housings or trunk area?


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Mar 24, 2015)

There is nothing different to the housing. The orange silicone makes the moisture tight seal by pushing into the factory housing. The light unclips from wires as in the picture. There is nothing special to it really. Ignore the pollen but here is all there is...


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks like you were right. I googled HID and found this which appears to be the same makeup. Not sure which I'll need but at least I know what I'm looking for...

Rugged Ridge® 15210.81 - Off Road Fog Light HID Replacement Bulb


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

That is definitely a HID bulb. I've never seen a reverse light conversion to HID. You can find them for cheap on ebay, but they may not last. That is if you want to keep it. Otherwise you can buy regular bulbs and get rid of the harness.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Mar 24, 2015)

Manny_NotTheStig said:


> That is definitely a HID bulb. I've never seen a reverse light conversion to HID.


Well isn't that just fantastic! lol. My simple pull bulb and replace has turned into a cluster... Hopefully I can find a bulb that will fit. Maybe I need to shop brick and morter so I can return bulbs if they don't fit... Not what I'm wanted to do this weekend.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Mar 24, 2015)

Actually once I knew I was looking for a reverse HID kit it was rather easy to identify. What looks like was installed is here in case anyone should discover this post in the future. HID Reverse Backup Kit Universal T10 T15 T25 15 Watt Xenon White [BW Reverse HID] - $54.99 : HIDNY.COM!, Professional HID Kit, Strobe Light, Auto LED lights, HID and Auto replacement parts Store! From NYC I have contacted the company about replacement bulbs and wiring.

Thank you to all who responded your help was greatly appreciated!


----------

